# Disappointed



## nafarmboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Howdy,
I'm a little disappointed, but just a little. I can't taste chocolate in my pee, but I'm not giving up........I'm gonna keep on trying  
Nafarmboy
PS moderators please wait till everybody has a laugh before you remove this.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe you're not eating enough chocolate.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Oct 10, 2012)

Someone's going Trick or Treating this year.. lol


----------

